# Fancy



## AMETIST

Hi,
Could you give me an explanation/translation of "Fancy even suggesting that I apologise!" , please ?

all the answers are welcome


----------



## Reef Archer

Salut.

Judecând după contextul de unde cred că ai pescuit expresia, aș zice *„Nici prin cap nu-mi trece să-mi cer scuze”.*


----------



## AMETIST

Mutumesc, 

exact acela este contextul, iar acolo este f usor de intuit. ma intereseaza ce inseamna mai exact acest " Funcy even ..." pt a-l putea folosi corect si in alte situatii.


----------



## Reef Archer

Păi cred e o întorsătură de-alea tipice „briților”. Ori de câte ori i-am auzit folosind cuvântul „fancy”, era la mijloc vreo „miștocăreală”, ceva - de-aia am și folosit inversiunea aia, „nici prin cap nu-mi trece” în loc de „nici nu-mi trece prin cap”, pentru a da o notă de neseriozitate.

Cam cuvânt cu cuvânt, cred că vrea să spună, „Să-ndrăznească și să sugereze numai că ar trebui ca eu să-mi cer scuze”, deși în tabelul ăla văd că e echivalentă cu următoarele:
_10.     It's out of the question to expect me to apologise.
    I have no intention of apologising.
    Fancy even suggesting that I apologise!
    I don't mean/intend to apologise!
    I most certainly won't apologise. (p. 54)_

Vezi aici semnificații incredibile ale lui „fancy”.


----------



## farscape

Felul în care e folosit _fancy _trebuie legat the context cu mare atenţie:

Fancy even thinking of this... - Curios, inoportun, aiurea (că te-ai gândit la asta)
Fancy a beer? Ţi-ar place, ai merge (la o bere)
What's your fancy? Ce-ţi place - Ce ţi-ar place, - Ce-ti pofteşte inima/sufletul, etc.
Whatever tickles your fancy. Tot (orice) ce-ţi place/prieşte.

Aceaste expresii se întâlnesc mai des in BE decât in AE.

Later,


----------



## AMETIST

Multumesc frumos.

Long live the net!


----------

